# Elgin Twin bar frame problem



## rideahiggins (Oct 2, 2011)

Well I picked up an Elgin twin bar frame from a local bike shop I deal with alot and was realy excited until I got it home and notice it had a 5/8" rod welded between the bars under the crank. Whoever did it made the welds nice and smooth. This is my first twin bar so I guess I didn't look it over as good as I should have before buying it. I'm sure the bike shop didn't notice it either since they just deal in new bikes and just save anything old that comes in for me. Anyway my questions are was this a weak point in the twin bar frame? Is it common for it to crack under the crank? What is a good fix for it?  It appears the BB shell bracket is welded to the rods making removal difficult.


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 2, 2011)

That seems to be a common problem. My twin was broke at one point under the bottom bracket as well. The welds on mine are kind of gobby but are hidden by the bb shroud. I've seen others broken at the same place also. If the repair seems strong and the frame is still straight I don't see a problem. Keep in mind though these bikes were originally intended to be ridden by kids, not grown ass men so even if there was never a break and repair issue, the frames are still vulnerable. Unlike all of my other bikes, I don't really ride my twinbar.


----------



## Twinbar (Oct 3, 2011)

*Frame fix*

The factory must have dealt with this problem early on and came up with a preventative fix by welding a piece of flat stock under the bracket running lengthwise with the bars.  This fix would be easy to duplicate and would hide the not so perfect repair.  I'll try and post a photo with measurements here of a factory bike in the near future.  jeff


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 3, 2011)

Speaking of Twin's, here's a few pictures of some frames that I have.


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 3, 2011)

What the.......
  HOARDER!!!!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Oct 3, 2011)

*Good Gravy!*



Talewinds said:


> What the.......
> HOARDER!!!!




lol Talewainds (we should "help" him with his problem)


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 4, 2011)

Bicycle Belle said:


> lol Talewainds (we should "help" him with his problem)




Feel free...let me know if you need a frame...yes, they are for sale.


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 4, 2011)

Good grief....

 I'll go take a look at my crusty '39 4-Star and see what the underside looks like.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 4, 2011)

Talewinds said:


> Good grief....
> 
> I'll go take a look at my crusty '39 4-Star and see what the underside looks like.




Don't do it (it's better thinking it's okay)!


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 4, 2011)

scrubbinrims said:


> Don't do it (it's better thinking it's okay)!




LOL! I know, that very thought had crossed my mind too. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 4, 2011)

Just took a look, mine has the flat stock welded to the underside like Twinbar mentioned, and like the 4! frames on the left shown in Scott's photo.


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 5, 2011)

Here is a pic of mine. You can see the break and no reinforcement


----------

